# heterometrus longimanus



## leiurus (Jul 5, 2004)

This is my heterometrus longimanus
Is there someone who keep these guys?


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 5, 2004)

hey,  heterometrus are my favourite scorps,
ive got H.laoticus and H.spinifer,  they are soo beautiful,
yours seems very tame...  mine never let me see them eat  or if they do they scamper away
thenagain they all have an evil streak in them


----------



## Brian S (Jul 5, 2004)

Are the heterometrus scorps more active hunters and a little more agressive than the pandinus scorps?


----------



## leiurus (Jul 5, 2004)

Yes, they are much more active than emperors and a lot more on the agressiveness side... If you touch its body with something, it'll pinch and sting it everywhere...  
This is a very nice scorp!
Dom


----------



## leiurus (Jul 5, 2004)

New pictures...


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 5, 2004)

leiurus said:
			
		

> Yes, they are much more active than emperors and a lot more on the agressiveness side... If you touch its body with something, it'll pinch and sting it everywhere...
> This is a very nice scorp!
> Dom


yeah, but this is also governed by temperature, at 30 oC the forest scorp goes beserk when you even go near it, i had a 6th inst h.spinifer hiss at me for opening its container, and it tryed to sting me also.
whereas at 25oC  its docile (im speaking for my h.laoticus wc female)
V impressive scorps


----------



## carpe scorpio (Jul 5, 2004)

Nice looking scorps, I especially like the feeding shot.


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 5, 2004)

heterometrus look neat.. ooh.. another one I might have to have.. oh no :/


----------



## tarsier (Jul 5, 2004)

i have one but it's not aggressive.  just skitish


----------



## pandinus (Jul 5, 2004)

George Carnell said:
			
		

> thenagain they all have an evil streak in them


so does your emp from what i hear! ;P


----------



## Fergrim (Jul 5, 2004)

post the picture again george!  The picture again!


----------



## darrelldlc (Jul 6, 2004)

I had mine hiss at me too, it wasn't as loud as opistophthalmus but you could definately hear it.  I am not sure what species mine is either longimanus or spinifer, but she just had babies.  I think she is more aggressive than my P. transvaalicus, she will stand her ground while the P. transvaalicus runs all over the inside of the tank trying to hide.
Darrell.


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 6, 2004)

ill try to get a really vicious pic of him ;0


----------



## Golemer (Jul 23, 2006)

Ok... well I just recently bought my emperor scorpion... ok it is still kinda small... well just to see if it would... I bought a pinki mouse and set it in there and wow... he actually ate it... I mean the mouse looked way to big for it to eat cause I didn't know how they eat... but man after eating on it for several hours he was finally done and he ate over 90% of the mouse... I was totally impressed lol. See I own a rose hair tarantula, ball python, and emperor scorpion... so yeah I like exotic pets... mainly cause I fell like I really do learn from them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## r8frazer (Jul 23, 2006)

I keep 3 (one died two days ago ) H.Laoticus in a 30 Gallon community tank.. they look very much like your longimanus... whats the difference?


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jul 23, 2006)

hei geroge, is there any way to easily ID between spinifer or laotics over longimanus?  cos afte seeing this pic im very sure its a LONNNNGGimanus because of its long hands, is there any way?


----------



## rex_arachne (Jul 23, 2006)

is there a thread in arachnoboards that shows all the Heterometrus species and their physical differences? or any websites at all that discuss all the Heterometrus species? they are soooo hard to distinguish from each other!


----------



## G. Carnell (Jul 23, 2006)

hei walton 

Kovarick puts the difference this way: male H.longimanus have longer claws (proportionally) to females, whereas Laoticus and spinifer have no sexual dimorphism like this in the claws. 

Couzijn talks about granulation differences, but i cant comment on its use for ID, as my H.longimanus arent adult yet ;(


----------



## Scorpfanatic (Jul 24, 2006)

wow.. so that one in the pic in this thred is a male longimanus? female longimanus will have shorter claws? like chearilus? hehehe


----------



## woodson (Jul 24, 2006)

leiurus said:
			
		

> This is my heterometrus longimanus
> Is there someone who keep these guys?


Oh my god!
I do not think it is a Heterometrus longimanus.
I think the stinger should be red. If it is just black, I think it is hererometrus spinifer.

Woodson


----------



## dGr8-1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I love Spinifers! They're so perfect in shape. Just wanting you guys to know that.


----------



## rex_arachne (Jul 24, 2006)

yes they are.


----------



## pellepelle03 (Jan 25, 2012)

*i want to know if my longimanus is gravid?*

i want to know if my longimanus is gravid? pls tell me if it is gravid or not? coz i bought it to someone and he said that it is gravid...he said that it will give birth after 2 weeks...take a look at my longimanus NEW PIC BELOW!!


----------



## Jarvis (Jan 25, 2012)

great looking scorp, I personaly think they are one of my favorite Heterometrus sp. I have 16 3rd to 4th instars living communaly. The best reference I have found to help determine Heterometrus sp. is HERE I hope this helps, I keep 5 different Heterometrus sp. (H. Longimans, H. Madraspatensis, H. Mysorensis, H. Phipsoni, and H. Swammerdami)


----------



## pellepelle03 (Jan 26, 2012)

Jarvis said:


> great looking scorp, I personaly think they are one of my favorite Heterometrus sp. I have 16 3rd to 4th instars living communaly. The best reference I have found to help determine Heterometrus sp. is HERE I hope this helps, I keep 5 different Heterometrus sp. (H. Longimans, H. Madraspatensis, H. Mysorensis, H. Phipsoni, and H. Swammerdami)




but what do you think of my scorp?


----------



## fergo81 (Jan 26, 2012)

Awesome!!! If non natives are ever allowed in Australia I want a Longimanus, Spinifer and Swammerdammi


----------



## Galapoheros (Jan 26, 2012)

Really old thread, but I'm pretty sure the specimens at the beginning of it are not longimanus, they look like H. petersii to me, that's my guess anyway.  You really can't tell with at least most Heterometrus whether they re gravid or not.  I think you need some moist coco fiber for that thing to walk around on, and at least around 4 inches if you can find it.


----------

